# Horror books anyone?



## edf (Jan 27, 2006)

I am working on a story, and I believe I need to read a bit more horror stories.  Anyone have any recomendations?  I have already read books that relate to my story in some parts ( like vampires, but I saw another post that gave me author names for books on that topic.)

Any books on horror that you liked, feel free to share the autho and title with me, please.  

I want to stay away from Anne Rice and Stephen King, only because they are my favorite authors and I would like to read stories written by other people. Oh, and you guys count too, if you writen a horror story, send me the link, i'll read them too. I am not looking to steal ideas, just see how other writers handle horror stories.

Thanx in advance!

edf


----------



## gohn67 (Jan 27, 2006)

Joyce Carol Oates is pretty good.  You can also go with Lovecraft, although I'm not really a big fan of him, but a lot of people seem to like his work.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Jan 27, 2006)

dean koontz 

its not really horror more sci-fi (the one i read anyway)
it was quite good, suspensful and well written. emm im not sure what it was called but it was somthing to do with aliens...i look it up


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Jan 27, 2006)

its called The Taking


also The Regulators by Richard Bachman (AKA Stephen Kings psyudenom (i think thats the word im thinking of )


----------



## revelation_22-20 (Jan 27, 2006)

Carrie by Stephen King is very good. It all depends on what you are looking for. If it's more a pychological thriller read into true crime. If you are creating demons and such general fiction works, but fantasy increases the imagination.


----------



## Stewart (Jan 28, 2006)

_..._


----------



## The Thing (Jan 28, 2006)

Necroscope by Brian Lumley (cold-war vampires)
The Rats by James Herbert (Simple, but effective)
Slugs by Shaun Hutson (A gorier cash-in on The Rats)
Anything by the late, great Richard Laymon (He _knows_ how to do horror. Violent, shocking, and scary)
Blood Crazy by Simon Clark (Children of the Corn, but with everybody _over_ 18 going crazy)
The Hymn by Graham Masterton (Spontantous Combustion and a nazi plan to make Hitler immortal)

There are plenty more but this is a quick list of my best ones. 

These links are to a few of my own stories. Enjoy.

http://www.writingforums.com/showthread.php?t=36970
http://www.writingforums.com/showthread.php?t=52257
http://www.writingforums.com/showthread.php?t=53606


----------



## Fyrethrid (Jan 28, 2006)

I would recommend Fred Wiehe, (www.fredwiehe.com) he has some very imaginative books, check them out at the link above or amazon.com.


----------



## SxThorntonxS (Jan 28, 2006)

Try any type of book of Horror short stories. Gives you a large variety in a short period of time.


----------



## Stewart (Jan 30, 2006)

Fyrethrid said:
			
		

> I would recommend Fred Wiehe, (www.fredwiehe.com) he has some very imaginative books, check them out at the link above or amazon.com.


 
You must be the only one, given that Fred Wiehe's previous output appears to have been published by such vanity efforts as PublishAmerica and iUniverse. You wouldn't happen to _be_ Fred, would you?


----------



## erotic_cookie (Feb 4, 2006)

The Thing said:
			
		

> Anything by the late, great Richard Laymon (He _knows_ how to do horror. Violent, shocking, and scary)


 
I can second this. I've read Resurrection Dreams, it was a great book and captures your attention from the very beginning.


----------



## The Thing (Feb 6, 2006)

I've just brought three Lovecraft Omnibus'. I'm currently reading his short stories. I find them a bit odd. It's not the antiquated style, but rather the factthat there doesn't seem to be much structure to the stories. There is no begining, middle, or end. They are more like a series of statements detailing what the narrator has witnessed. Saying that, they are a good read. My favorite so far is Polaris.

If you're going to write horror you should at least read the works of somebody who is considered the 'Godfather' of the genre.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Feb 6, 2006)

Lovecraft is hard to read, and his dialogue is sooo so bad it's almost laughable. But the universe and the Mythos he created were excellent.

Unfortunately there isn't a lot of very good horror out there. Try The Haunting of Hill House by Shirley Jackson. Peter Straub is ok, if a little wordy. Dean Koontz is also good, but inconsistant. I liked Strangers, Twilight Eyes, and Lightning the best, while I thought Watchers was awful.


----------



## Kane (Feb 6, 2006)

The Necroscope series by Brian Lumley, and subsequent novels, as well as Lumley's Lovecraftian horror stories.


----------



## IJS (Feb 7, 2006)

Almost anything by Richard Matheson. He's the one who inspired King.


----------



## edf (Feb 12, 2006)

wow, i havent checked this place out in a bit and so many peeps gave me so many authrs to check out! I wrote down a long list of book to get- i just wish i came here yesterday... i am currently snowed in, so i cant go out to get a book now. It wuld have been aperfect reading day!

Thankyou all so much for giving me some info on books. I appreciate your time!  

edf


----------



## pride.in.introspection (Feb 12, 2006)

I strongly suggest you read Poppy Z. Brite's books.


----------



## Nickie (Feb 12, 2006)

I can recommend the following book: "Gifted Trust" by John Paul Allen (published by Biting Dog Publications). And Christopher Fowler also has some great horror stories (but they're mixed with lots of black humour). Like "Psychoville" and "Spanky".


Nickie


----------

